# FOUND in Essex possibly bengal kitten



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Possible bengal kitten or cross, possibly a snow bengal kitten in south hangingfield, essex, posters been put up, kitten is very very sick, was in the middle of a field, found in a smal villiage so must of escaped no way could it get to the villiage as its miles from anywhere, unless its been dumped  
its currently with a vet foster mum being looked after.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor thing wishing it a quick recovery and a nice warm home


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Poor wee mite.. Hope he/she recovers


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

any updates on the little chap


----------

